
What tools are you using to build and visualize knowledge graphs in 2020? - haffi112
I would also be interested in the use cases that justify the usage of KGs in your work.<p>Also, it would be interesting to know if anyone is using KGs for feature engineering in Machine Learning and how that is working out.
======
brettkromkamp
Not using KGs for feature engineering/machine learning, but more for
(personal) knowledge management. Using my own open source tool, Contextualise
([https://contextualise.dev/](https://contextualise.dev/) and
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise)).
Check out the awesome-knowledge-management list for more KG and KM resources:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-
managemen...](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/awesome-knowledge-management)

At a professional level use KGs for educational web services in relation to
curricula taxonomies.

